# Time Computer Bonanza!



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey all

Got some pretty special pieces past couple of weeks! After the glory of the Edison bask in the beauty of my new TC3, boxed with docs and in basically perfect condition!

Acquired it last Monday from Canada and strike me if it didn't arrive on Thursday! After a quick health check at my good friends STS she was raring to go!

So here's a quick snap before I go out and get plastered at the leigh on sea folk festival! happy days

P.S. for those of you in the know the TC3 is about the rarest digital Omega made, the made a very small production run of GP and tiny production run of SS, lucky me!!! I love it when a plan comes together!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Great catches both of them Tom, Enjoy!!

Mark


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wahoo! great watches Tom... Loving the TC3... yum


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Ill give my age away here.... the watch on the right was bought for my engagement, i had the first one in the country,

I had the choice of anything in the omega catalogue and i chose that, it was Â£450....... i think i swapped it for an air gun

what a dope

sam


----------

